# Si or Ni? What i'm using more?



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, i'm having some doubts as wheter i might use more Si or more Ni.


I'm going to tell you about some situations, and i hope you might be able to tell, from there, what i'm using more:




1)I'm writing some lines about some things i know, or i remember, or i might have studied in the past.
Probably there's some kind of scheme inside me, i mean if i remember something then that something would lead me to another something, and so on...that's how i remember things.
But each time i remember something, that scheme must be rebuilt...it doesn't seem to be very rigid.


I've read a thread that says that Ni relies on the past as well, but while Si organized datas in a kind of “library”, Ni is more flexible, and works like a browser spider.


My own impression is that i'm working more like a browser, estabilishing links on the moment..but i might be mistaken.






2)Going to a restaurant.
Let's rule out any “whim phase” (e.g. At a given moment i feel i want pizza, and i will go eating pizza, unless the other possibilities are more convincing – but they really have to be!).


In general, if i were to decide about wheter to go on a new or an old place, i'd like to know what both of them do, and then i'd choose.I'm not for going in an old place because it is the place i know, but if the old place does a dish i like, and the new doesn't, i'd probably prefer going to the old place.


I'd also prefer ordering food i know as a general rule – partially out of traditionalism, but mostly because i wouldn't like to waste my money.


However, i'm also fairly open to new dishes and new stuff...i mean, i know some people who are very much for eating what they usually eat, and dislike trying something new, i've tried going out with them, and their interest as far as food goes were far more limited than mine...so i think i'm not that traditionalist in the end.






3)Remembering the past – details.
I'd say that i don't remember too much of the past – but the few things i remember, i remember vividly.But those vivid images are rather blurry and not precise, mostly remembering only a striking feature, and not the whole picture, and especially not it's details.






4)History.
I enjoy reading about it, though my interest is more motivated by finding the patterns, and how and why things evolved in a certain way.
In another thread that was aimed at explaining cognitive functions, there was an example about a cake.It went (hope to remember it correctly) somehow like that:


Ne:What if we put almonds in the cake next time?
Si:Oh no, the last time we tried to do so the result was horrible!
Ni:Cakes...during eighteenth century they were eated as part of a meal, now we eat them as a dessert at the end of it, how and when will they be eaten in the future?


While thinking about history, or about the present situation, i often think in a way that's more similar to the one of the “Ni” in the example i've mentioned.






5)A-ha moments.
Sometimes i have “a-ha” moments, where i combine past datas and images – especially in dreams – and the result is that those past images changes their meaning or, more frequently, creates something with a completely new meaning.

It does happen fairly often, and it looks like it's one of my favourite ways to overcome problems, if they're not strictly pratical ones.
I also have some deja-vu moments, but i don't experience them now as much as i've used to.




Oh i'm afraid this is rather long-winded and confusing post – i tried my best to write this in a decent way, but i think i wasn't really successful  - but sometimes the things i've mentioned were a bit difficult to describe and recall even for me...well, hope you can understand it anyway.


Thanks for your attention, and feel free to ask questions if you need .


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

INTP here...

"Cakes in 18th century..." sounds like Ne coming up with aux. related fact/info.

Both Ne/Ni can provide Aha! moments. It just depends on how _aware _you are of them.

Ne is tied to external environment. It prefers to interpret in the moment what it observes on the surface.
Works with Si "library" to relate to past experiences and Ne "librarian" to tie into current context.

Ni doesn't require external data and can generate the _most likely_ outcome based on past experiences/info.
Se is observes on the surface to be aware of current context (through direct senses) and can react/improvise accordingly with Ni support.


Ne random fact: Se/Ne can both feel very reactionary and automatic when unchained... both can leave you surprised after a situation "plays out," except Se is more tactical and Ne is more strategic.


Easiest way to figure yourself out:
Figure out which type of Sensing you have, either Se or Si.
Whichever it may be, you can automatically deduce your N style.

This chart helped me ALOT:
Jungian Functions at a Glance » CelebrityTypes.com | BETA


Hope this all helps...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I think you are not primarily either, but are Ne. 



> I enjoy reading about it, though my interest is more motivated by *finding the patterns*


Finding the patterns. This is extroverted intuition; you see patterns as something that exist externally and you find them.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

take this with a grain of salt. i may be crazy... i've never really seen or heard of anyone who thinks they're Ni-dom/aux talk about the subjective images we are supposed to get, and how we interpret them. i'm still unsure whether this is Ne or Ni (mainly due to what i see as Ti being over-amped by 6ish nature).

anyhow:

i don't know if i can really call it an image. it's like you see something, but if you were to focus on it, it would disperse and lose its meaning. really, i believe it all begins as a very strong notion, and then an image coalesces immediately. the image itself, again, doesn't mean a whole lot by itself, and it wouldn't mean anything to someone who's not you. if you were to question yourself as to what is in/what is the image, you could say "well, that blurred, peach-colored streak seems to be a guardrail because it's encompassing something, retaining something" and from there you could unravel why this image meant what it did to you. 

an example: (i can vaguely remember this scenario, so i can only give a gist of what happened, how i interpreted it, and from there, how the nonsensical image helped me to understand something.)

i was stumped--not sure what about--and an image of a valley in a background with two cliffs facing each other on either side framing the image in the foreground. this wasn't a fully-fledged picture with a ton of detail, in fact, it probably wouldn't even have looked that way to anyone else--more like interpreting an abstract painting, than viewing a realistic one. from there, i saw, or had the notion that everything was moving from one side to the other across the gulf of the cliffs, and from that notion, i realized that in order to think about/view this problem in a way that would allow me to solve it, i would have to do the equivalent with my thoughts--moving them all to side, either that or realizing that my thinking was unbalanced. even here, i'm sure this wouldn't make sense to someone who didn't experience it, and sounds ridiculous, but it is something that i've learned trust, and it doesn't always manifest itself in what i'd call an image (unless that is just a poor way of giving a name to what's going on--a best-fit label).

another example would be when i'm trying to prove a point, debate, or argue. i realize that i can say something one way and have it scorned or ignored, or i can present or guide the argument in a way that allows the other to effectively see my side. my girlfriend and i were arguing and i had a sense of a bunch of matter coming apart being and then being sectioned off with "rope", from there the rope rearranged the matter so that it formed many pieces leading to the rope with the a much smaller piece on the opposite side. this let me know the problem: i was starting with all the offshoots of the argument which can go on indefinitely and lead further and further away from the core of the argument and obscure the problem at hand, or i could start with that "piece of matter that was singled out"--the result--present it, let her take a stance against it, and then pick the "matter of many on the opposite side", to combat her stance and allow it to come back to my original result--kind of like leaving no room for the other person other than to say something that would further your own point by setting up a parameter that encases the situation and everything that can be argued would fall into and be connected by those two points (not that this always works, but it's the aim). 

maybe Ni, or any introverted function is having a way of viewing something that only makes sense to the individual, and upon the individual making subjective sense of the "whatever" they can then realize that what they think and what the other person thought are the exact same thing, just veiled behind routes that initially obscured the meaning...?

side note: it's also hard for me to distinguish between Ni and Ne after a certain point (again, most likely due to being a 6 and over-thinking everything to the point at which it no longer has a point). just keep in mind that everyone can most likely mimic a function through use of the function that they have, but what's important to think about it is not what you can do, as in "is it possible", but _what is most natural--what happens without you attempting, or forcing_.


----------



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you all!

@Agent Blackout, your post helped me in seeing things more clearly.The link you provided didn't help me much, though, probably because my S function suck...so i couldn't really have a clear idea of which one i was using.
I then went looking the two intuitions, and while i could relate to parts of both, i could relate a bit more to Ni than Ne, and more to the Esher's paint than to the magician pulling out the rabbit from his hat.

@Owfin, thanks for your insight.I actually horribly misworded that part, what i wanted to mean there is that i'd like to understand how all the things are linked together...which i expressed as finding patterns, but it's not really like that, now that i think about it.

@celticstained:thank you!

I can really relate to the images you've offered as an example, and they somehow look more Ni than Ne to me...
If they're Ni, they're probably come out the most naturally to me, so in the end i might use Ni, and mimic Ne...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Black light thinker said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> @Agent Blackout, your post helped me in seeing things more clearly.The link you provided didn't help me much, though, probably because my S function suck...so i couldn't really have a clear idea of which one i was using.
> I then went looking the two intuitions, and while i could relate to parts of both, i could relate a bit more to Ni than Ne, and more to the Esher's paint than to the magician pulling out the rabbit from his hat.
> ...


on the mimic-ing of Ne:

you see this is where a lot of my confusion comes in. since i am a 6, and i do believe that i have Ti somewhere my makeup, i tend to over-analyze. because of this, and the nature of Ti, of using it to figure out a problem, you may have to set up parameters, and run "mini-tests" to test what you're thinking, although, to set up the "mini-tests" you begin to enter into an action that looks very similar to Ti+Ne. on the flip-side, if you're encountering a problem that doesn't call for that action, then you may react differently to, or go about solving the situation in a different manner. so in the end, i just say, go with what you find yourself doing when you're not stressed, and you're not forcing anything--and then pay attention to your what's going on in your head.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You definitely have Si, IMO.

However, I could see you being Ne/Si rather than Si/Ne, which seems unlikely.

You seem to have Si like someone who has it in the tertiary or maybe inferior.


----------



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

celticstained said:


> so in the end, i just say, go with what you find yourself doing when you're not stressed, and you're not forcing anything--and then pay attention to your what's going on in your head.


Wise advice.I will try to follow it, then eventually repost there .




fourtines said:


> You definitely have Si, IMO.
> However, I could see you being Ne/Si rather than Si/Ne, which seems unlikely.
> You seem to have Si like someone who has it in the tertiary or maybe inferior.


Yeah, this might be true...may I ask how inferior functions works, and how we are aware of the shadow functions (that is, the bottom four? ).

How does the person possessing them perceives them? Can he-she understand how they work without difficulty? or not? 

Maybe that might help me as well...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i want to say kersiey wrote some things like that--as in you may see a certain function in a certain way due to the position you have it in, and this may or may not be a positive view. 

you could also look at how the inferior comes into play. but before we can do that we'd have to know what your dominant is. although, we may be able to discern your dominant through giving you explanations of inferior manifestations and seeing if you can identify with them or not. 

if you were Ne-dom, your inferior would be Si. Si-grip would be something like, being overly rigid, nit-picky about every little detail, all in all negative (not saying you couldn't experience your inferior in a positive light).

Ni-dom: inferior would be Se. i've heard that Se-grip would make you more prone to action just in a very "unsophisticated" or "un-socialized" manner...? you could become violent...? to me, i just feel "naked" in a mental way, exposed, waayyy to aware of my surroundings--sort of like if you were to drink way to much coffee--not a good feeling. (you may want to cross reference some of that). 

Terms & Theory 

the above link has to do with kersiey. some people hate him, others really like him, i have no idea, never read any of his stuff. just throwing the link out there because you mentioned how one might view a function in relation to their own "make-up".

hope this helps .


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

celticstained said:


> If you were Ne-dom, your inferior would be Si. Si-grip would be something like, being overly rigid, nit-picky about every little detail, all in all negative (not saying you couldn't experience your inferior in a positive light).


It is good to note that this "nitpickiness" is internal. A Ne dominant running in a Si-grip will attempt (poorly) to dissect every isty-bisty little bit of a situation to attempt (poorly) to figure out what is really going on.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Black light thinker said:


> Wise advice.I will try to follow it, then eventually repost there .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're combining past data and images and impressions and creating new meaning. That's how Ne uses Si as a creative function. Could be your tertiary. Also may be why you feel comfortable eating familiar foods. 

Your remembering also seems like a linking scheme, you said, which means Si but because it's not that linear for you, it seems like Si is supporting your Ne.

I also don't know that an interest in history has anything to do with Si, it's just that an Si dom/aux might be very good at cataloging history systematically and by date and detail. 

I personally love history so much that an ISTJ used to joke "Are you an ISTJ?" ...however, I am terrible with exact dates. I'm good at remembering facts that happened in particular eras and epochs. If something has personal fascination for me (Fi) then I will collect a lot of facts about it, or learn about arts and music and things surrounding that time. I will basically want to "be" in that time, for lack of a better term...which I guess might be Se, I don't know.

I think Si makes people more nit-picky and pedantic in the tertiary, rather than the inferior. I see it in INTPs a lot. 

Ne doms can reject Si so much that they will resist hardcore linear thinking and activities related to Si usage.

Beebe is better at explaining motivations and manifestations of the inferior and shadow than I am. The first link is the best, but the second link is a forum discussion on the matter.

Understanding the Archetypes involving the eight functions of type (Beebe model)

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...volving-eight-functions-type-beebe-model.html


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> .I also don't know that an interest in history has anything to do with Si, it's just that an Si dom/aux might be very good at cataloging history systematically and by date and detail.


I have an ISTJ ex and an ISFJ ex. Both used to remember our "month anniversaries" by exact date and one of them, by time as well. I think the whole idea of "month anniversaries" is nuts anyway but both became extremely upset when I inevitably didn't remember on that specific day. So, I do think they place importance on specific dates, times, etcetera... My ISTJ grandmother can even remember if I've worn the same top twice in one week, the same pants even. Whereas I don't even notice what people are wearing at all nor do I remember. One of the ESFJ's that I know was asking me what I thought she should wear to a certain function as we looked through her closet. I picked something out that I thought was pretty. Her response was something along the lines of, "I can't. I wore that at (this place), (this long ago)..."
These were just some examples to look through and consider. So, if you find yourself doing these kinds of things, it's quite possible that you use Si and it's probably pretty high up there in your list of functions.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

The comfortable eating known foods is irrelevant with Si/Ni.

Se/Ni - Let's have experiences and draw meaning from those experiences.
Ne/Si - Let's experience new things and store those experiences.

Many people underestimate the value of the dichotomy. Go back and take a look at your N/S J/P. It can be very helpful to have that as background information. (Unless you're motive is purely to differentiate between the two functions.)

If you are looking for help _from us_ in determining your type, it might also be a good idea to give us your views on F/T and I/E. 

You are leaning toward Ni yourself?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

paper lilies said:


> These were just some examples to look through and consider. So, if you find yourself doing these kinds of things, it's quite possible that you use Si and it's probably pretty high up there in your list of functions.


I didn't even notice New Year's Eve for most of the date last year. Proof:



Owfin said:


> Wait, it was New Year's Eve today?


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I didn't even notice New Year's Eve for most of the date last year. Proof:


It's New Year's Eve. Even some of the sensors that I know don't care about regular occurring holidays. Some others have parties scheduled, planned and live for those times. We're all different and I'm not painting all Si-users with the same brush. I was giving examples of the sensors that I know at some personal level. It seems to be a trait within most of them. Another example: Taking things concretely.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

paper lilies said:


> I have an ISTJ ex and an ISFJ ex. Both used to remember our "month anniversaries" by exact date and one of them, by time as well. I think the whole idea of "month anniversaries" is nuts anyway but both became extremely upset when I inevitably didn't remember on that specific day. So, I do think they place importance on specific dates, times, etcetera... My ISTJ grandmother can even remember if I've worn the same top twice in one week, the same pants even. Whereas I don't even notice what people are wearing at all nor do I remember. One of the ESFJ's that I know was asking me what I thought she should wear to a certain function as we looked through her closet. I picked something out that I thought was pretty. Her response was something along the lines of, "I can't. I wore that at (this place), (this long ago)..."
> These were just some examples to look through and consider. So, if you find yourself doing these kinds of things, it's quite possible that you use Si and it's probably pretty high up there in your list of functions.


My ESFJ ex always remembered the exact date we met. I was like "hmm yeah it was in early December, before Christmas."

I remember events, I have a great memory...but like with ISTJ, for example, I would remind him of things that happened between us. He admitted to me one night, "I remember everything. What I was wearing. The wine I was drinking." 

I was really touched by that, because I tend to place a lot of importance on remembering events I see as important. It's just that someone with prominent Si remembers it in a more linear way or something.


----------



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, i see there has been some activity there! Actually, i think i should give some input about some of the points you made above, and i think i should do this now .

1)I'm afraid that my interest has nothing to do with Si.
Like you, @ fourtines, it's much about personal fascination - and i like almost all of history, because for me it's somewhat like reading a fictional novel projecting you in another world.
Another analogy i could use is that of a movie you're watching - if i were to watch it, i'd be interested in knowing how the story unfolds, why a character thinks what he-she thinks, how he-she interacts with the other characters, how their interactions make sure that the plot unfolds towards a given outcome, and not another.

I'm not good at all at collecting facts in themselves and just for themselves, especially if they don't help me in my enquiry...i'm not good at all for that kind of stuff, and actually, in most the subjects i study, i need to put myself in the same mindset i have while studying history.


As for what @ Paper Lilies said, i'm not good at all with that stuff either...i might only (and not always) remember birthday dates (at the last moment!) if that person is someone i care about (Fe?) - but someone has to tell me i've worn the same shirt for three days!

@ Mr Shatter:

I'm interested in that _both_ for generic knowledge, and for self tipying.

I'm much more probably an I than an E, and i see myself more as an F other than a T, because in the end i make decision based on my values, even if i try thinking logically about them.I might elaborate this more, if it's needed.

I have decided not to listen to my instincts unless i don't have specific proof to support them, so wheter or not i might lean towards Ni, it shouldn't be relevant.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

@Black light thinker I'm definitely thinking IxFP due to your value orientation. 
The sentence in where you described remembering if you care about them is not Fe it's more Fi. 
So, the key now would be to find if you are ISFP or INFP if you are in agreement.
ISFP: Fi-Se-Ni-Te. 
INFP: Fi-Ne-Si-Te.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

> Another analogy i could use is that of a movie you're watching - if i were to watch it, i'd be interested in knowing how the story unfolds, why a character thinks what he-she thinks, how he-she interacts with the other characters, how their interactions make sure that the plot unfolds towards a given outcome, and not another.


this sounds like Ni with a combo of Fe+Ti. seeing the character (human) interaction as the underlying mechanism that propels a plot and allows it to come about. the in's and out's and why's that allow for the end result to become what it is. 



> I have decided not to listen to my instincts unless i don't have specific proof to support them


could be Ni-dom with Ti uncertainty backing it up--having to have a reason to trust something that barely makes sense to the user?

eh, still, it could just as easily be something else as well, all it would take was someone with a convincing argument to put doubt on another's theory. typing people from snippets is very hard to get correct. the person may not be aware that what they're saying is them isn't really them. what an individual puts out in text may be misinterpreted by someone who has more knowledge, or the person may not be explaining themselves clearly--or even know where to begin. 

why not try to actually "map-out" the process of your processes?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Black light thinker said:


> Oh, i see there has been some activity there! Actually, i think i should give some input about some of the points you made above, and i think i should do this now .
> 
> 1)I'm afraid that my interest has nothing to do with Si.
> Like you, @ fourtines, it's much about personal fascination - and i like almost all of history, because for me it's somewhat like reading a fictional novel projecting you in another world.
> ...


Because of the bolded statement about your shirt, and everything else you've said...I'm going to go with INFP. It explains why Si would not be a dom/aux function, but still be visible.

I can't fathom someone having to tell me that I had been wearing the same clothes for three days. I would know. I would feel it. I could smell myself. I feel weird if I don't brush my teeth or wash my face before I go to bed. I notice people's haircuts, and that the fence is suddenly missing from the garden, even though I came home after dark.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Because of the bolded statement about your shirt, and everything else you've said...I'm going to go with INFP. It explains why Si would not be a dom/aux function, but still be visible.
> 
> I can't fathom someone having to tell me that I had been wearing the same clothes for three days. I would know. I would feel it. I could smell myself. I feel weird if I don't brush my teeth or wash my face before I go to bed. I notice people's haircuts, and that the fence is suddenly missing from the garden, even though I came home after dark.


I completely agree with you.
Completely unrelated yet somehow slightly related: When I said that I would wear a shirt two days in one week. It's spaced out time and I've done laundry. I can't stand wearing something that I've previously worn without washing again. That's why I thought it could be IxFP because he didn't really give us a clarification.


----------



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I personally love history so much that an ISTJ used to joke "Are you an ISTJ?" ...however, I am terrible with exact dates. I'm good at remembering facts that happened in particular eras and epochs. If something has personal fascination for me (Fi) then I will collect a lot of facts about it, or learn about arts and music and things surrounding that time. I will basically want to "be" in that time, for lack of a better term...which I guess might be Se, I don't know.


This is actually a very interesting note you make. When you described wanting to "be" in that time, I suddenly had a better idea of how Se -> Ni interacts. It's like Ni is a mirror for you, that synthesizes the data you pull in from Se and reflects it back to you in the form of a general feeling for that mass of data. Like it creates an internal summary of that information that tells you "this is what this is like as a whole".

Is that anywhere close? If not, please correct me. I want to understand the way Se and Ni play with each other.

For me it's the opposite, I discover the summary, then go looking for more details. I have the concept, then I want to make it real and make it happen. If I were to discover a love for the same time period, I'd also spend a lot of time researching that time period but more so in my head. I'd spend a lot of time imagining what it's like, then I'd want to get a little more detail so I could fine-tune my vision. So, we could both end up at a medieval fair dressed accurately for the occasion and in decent character, but our path to getting to that fair would have been so very different (also I'd probably screw up and fall out of character or be missing some odd thing).


----------



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

I can give you another snippet. I probably don't use Te or Fi, most of my friends use them, and even some of my relatives, and i am aware of the difference in how we think -oh, it would be good to say that the people i'm mentioning are an ESTJ friend, two ISFPs and two INTJs my mom abd a family friend - so that's a good mix to rule out any difference caused by Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se...for i know that our differences are about Ti vs Te and Fe vs Fi - i know we had some discussions that could prove this, but i don't remember them well enough to quote them...that's really a pity.

I might have misworded many parts of my posts, and english is not my first language, so that's another barrier, but if there's something i'm sure i wrote correctly, accurately - that would be the movie analogy.

I can also relate to @Kyrielle's stance as well, i mean the second part of her post.



Kyrielle said:


> For me it's the opposite, I discover the summary, then go looking for more details. I have the concept, then I want to make it real and make it happen. If I were to discover a love for the same time period, I'd also spend a lot of time researching that time period but more so in my head. I'd spend a lot of time imagining what it's like, then I'd want to get a little more detail so I could fine-tune my vision. So, we could both end up at a medieval fair dressed accurately for the occasion and in decent character, but our path to getting to that fair would have been so very different (also I'd probably screw up and fall out of character or be missing some odd thing).


EDIT:The shirt - well, that was an exxagerated thing, like if you were to tell someone that "you're going to Starbucks to empty their supplies" while all you will do is just ordering two short black coffees...i'm sorry you folks took this literally.Yesterday i didn't give too much thought about it, but i should correct it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Kyrielle said:


> This is actually a very interesting note you make. When you described wanting to "be" in that time, I suddenly had a better idea of how Se -> Ni interacts. It's like Ni is a mirror for you, that *synthesizes the data you pull in from Se and reflects it back to you in the form of a general feeling for that mass of data*. * Like it creates an internal summary of that information that tells you "this is what this is like as a whole".*
> 
> Is that anywhere close? If not, please correct me. I want to understand the way Se and Ni play with each other.


I had to read that twice to even understand what you were saying, but YES, that it is what it is like. 



> For me it's the opposite, I discover the summary, then go looking for more details. I have the concept, then I want to make it real and make it happen. If I were to discover a love for the same time period, I'd also spend a lot of time researching that time period but more so in my head. I'd spend a lot of time imagining what it's like, then I'd want to get a little more detail so I could fine-tune my vision. So, we could both end up at a medieval fair dressed accurately for the occasion and in decent character, but our path to getting to that fair would have been so very different (also I'd probably screw up and fall out of character or be missing some odd thing).


Interesting. I would spend a lot of time looking for pictures and possibly old film reels, and reading books and watching films based in that period. I collect information then synthesize it, yes. 

Ni also works for me like I make an Fi value judgement of Se information or experience, and Ni allows me to then detach from my instinctive value judgement and sensing impulse and see it from different perspectives, like how someone else would see it, or how it is as an incident separate from my own identity and immediate reaction, if that makes any sense. When I was younger I would have saw that AS A TOTAL DRAG, like inauthentic or something, but now I see it as a valuable tool for my own emotional maturity and improving relationships with other people.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Black light thinker said:


> I have decided not to listen to my instincts


Why not? Your instincts aren't willy nilly suggestions. The only place they go wrong is when you confuse them with what you want to be, and that just come down to self awareness.
What about J/P?


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

celticstained said:


> take this with a grain of salt. i may be crazy... i've never really seen or heard of anyone who thinks they're Ni-dom/aux talk about the subjective images we are supposed to get, and how we interpret them. i'm still unsure whether this is Ne or Ni (mainly due to what i see as Ti being over-amped by 6ish nature).
> 
> anyhow:
> 
> ...


 
This is something that should be in a book somewhere. I do the same exact thing, but have never been able to really put it into exact thoughts, much less words. Something like intuition is so hard to put into "logical" sense using words anyhow, because it is so subjective. But you did a great job! This is something I can definitely relate to, and I bet other people can too. 

I too get these "images" in my head when thinking about things. They are definitely not conscious thoughts, they just seem to appear from the depths....but they always help me to better understand or gain knowledge of a situation. I never have really linked this to intuition, but only because I have never really put much thought into these images. Im assuming this is because they are something seperate from thought, maybe a cousin of it, but a deeper, more meaningful thought. 

I think maybe this is the way animals think. Well, I know they think in images, but since we are still basically animals, maybe this is an instinctual thing that we all have, no matter how smart or cogniscent we become. 

I think that everyone uses all of their cognitive functions, some are just preferred or stronger, leading to types and such. Maybe people who are Ni or Ne dom just have a better sense of this function, or not even really a better sense just it comes more natural to them? Im not really sure what makes someone able to or prefer to use N over S, but I think this is what the core of N is. 

Now, on the other hand, S is also a very "animalistic" thing, you could say. Dogs come to mind first, and obviously they use S way more than we do. We have come to rely on our brains basically to tell us things and to figure out things, where they use their sense of smell, hearing and sight to gain information. *im trying to explain this the best way I can so bear with me!* 

So my point is that animals (dogs specifically being this example) also have S and N functions, but I think they use both equally or interchangeably. I think that as we have evolved and grown as a species over time we have kind of smoothed these functions out to be able to help us better in our everyday lives, and in extreme situations. 

Interesting.

Anyway, didnt mean to get off on a tangent there, didnt even mean to write all that, my thoughts sometimes have a mind of their own....



*****btw, like I said, I explained it the best I could, but hopefully you all will understand what I am trying (and possibly failing) to get at. I am not always the best at explaining my thoughts, and I am not trying to compare anyone to an animal ^_^


----------



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

@_MrShatter_ , If J reflects a desire and a need for closure, and P one for open-endedness, i'd probably be more a J than a P.

@_zomberlover_ , you might have followed a tangent, but i enjoyed reading your post! Thanks for having posted it.

I've typed a lot of people in my previous post, and this might not seem such a correct thing to do as it looks like i might not have a very clear understanding of functions, but typing other poeople seems easier than tipying yourself.
Anyway, my typing was based on hunches about what the dominant and the aux functions could be in these persons...for example, i know that the person i've typed as an ESTJ uses both Te (100% sure) and Si (very likely), while the "ISFPs" are probably using Fi, and probably together with Se, since they seem quite aware of the reality around them (they're quite down to the earth).
Those typings are not made over a specific occasion, fact or example...but on the general impression i have received from those people.

Oh, i have a question to add to this.

Maybe the difference between Ne-Si and Ni-Se is that in the Ne-Si combo there's a library and a librarian, while the Ni-Se combo might be imagined as a bibliophile who tries to draw a meaning from the books he happens to read?

Sorry to everyone for my confusion - it looks like i'm slightly confused about that, lol - and thanks for bearing with me .

2nd edit:I took a decision about the matter, after reading the links that were posted .I think that my hunch was confirmed, and with what i know now, that's how i'd type myself.


----------



## Black light thinker (Mar 19, 2012)

Yet another post.I see no one has replied there...probably because i followed my hunch without (apparently) listening anyone, while giving only pointless snippets...not really an encouraging thread to post in.

I stop there to say that i've thought about this thread, and i've realized that what was said there was quite refreshing and useful.
It helped me to put the pieces together, as things suddenly made sense...and it was useful in other ways, too.

So, thank you for that, wheter i agreed with you or not, wheter i've listened to you or not.


----------

